# Can you use an overhead rod with a spin reel



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Gday yakkers,

I was in the garage tonight mucking around with some fishing gear as you do, and i stumbled apon a rod that i had put aside some time ago and as yet have not used. It was cheaper at the time to buy the combo than to just buy the reel go figure ? Anyway the rod is a shimano backbone elite 6FT 6inch overhead rod 15 to 24kg and i was thinking that would team up nicely with my shimano spheros spooled with 50 pound braid. Is it possible to do this ? if it were an overhead real on a spin stick maybe not due to the lack of runners but my logic tells me it should be ok.
Any one else doing this ? or can anyone give me a technical reason why i should not do it.

Cheers Micka


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

i havn't made rods for a long time - but - rods have a "backbone" or "spine"...like us , when it is bent the wrong way - it doesn't feel so good , and can cause catastrophic failure......graphite rods might be different....but someone else might chip in soon with confirmation .....i wouldn't do it ;-)


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

the backkbone can be more pronounced in some blanks but if you turn the rod on its side and bend it sideways (not tooooo far) it will twist in the direction of the spine. If the twist is strong I wouldn't try using it upside down but give it a try if the twist is weak. Try putting some measured stress on the rod and stop if it feels awkward or sounds off...

just my two cents worth

John


----------



## Stu (Feb 12, 2009)

As the name suggest you would expect that the Shimano Backbone range has had a little more time spent locating the spine than other mass produced rods (I don't know what this is saying for the rest of the Shimano range).
You'll find the rod to be a little heavier/stiffer against the spin and may torque or twist.
Try it, if its no good sell it to me cheap ;-)

Cheers 
Stu.


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 31, 2006)

you could always use the threadline on top :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

As mentioned the "backbone" can be an issue, but I have certainly done exactly what you want to do with lighter rods quite successfully and never had a problem. The only issue is some baitcaster rods have small runners quit close to the reel seat, it may reduce casting distance. But with the size of that rod I am assuming your not going to be doing much casting with it!

I suppose the telling factor here is as you had forgotten you even had it, your not exactly going to be devastated if you do break it, give it a go. If it has a trigger grip they usually dont annoy, but if it does you can always cut it off and sand the area smooth.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Besides the backbone issue, you will find that the diameter of the inside of the guide closest to the reel is much smaller than rod designed for use with a fixed spool reel. From the sounds of the rod you will be teaming it up with a fairly large size reel, which may cause a lot of line rubbing on this guide as the bail roller spins around the spool.
I cant imagine you are intending to use the rod for casting if it is a 15-24kg model anyway, so casting distance is probably not a real problem.
Doesnt the rod have a roller tip at this size though? I have a 15-24kg backbone rod with a roller tip and it is my fave game rod for sure, I landed a 50kg black marlin ( not on my yak unfortunately!) on this rod and 15kg line which was the highlight of my fishing years so far
I have a few rods which I use either OH or spin style, one is a 15kg rod, and I cant say I have had any real problems with the rod trying to twist when fighting fish.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

There is no roller tip on this particular rod however i do have another backbone rod which is also 15 to 24 which does have a roller tip. This rod wound only be used from the yak so definetly no casting mainly for trolling livies around.

Cheers Micka


----------

